# Corn snake eggs - bit of a novice here! :)



## EmilyPage

Hi all, 

I rescued a couple of corn snakes a couple of year's ago, and then turn out to be a mating pair. 

Last year, she laid what seemed to be a perfect clutch, but 60 days came and went, and they didn't hatch. A couple of weeks later, we gave up hope, and my other half opened one before we got rid of one to reveal a perfect snake, unmoving. 

This year, we have the same situation, a perfect looking clutch, but we're now on day 69 and no signs of hatching (photos below, in case you see something I don't). 

My question is, could they all be inexplicably forming and then dying before they are ready to go? Should I be patient and leave them longer? I've read they can take up to 90 days... Should I cut into them? 

I'd appreciate any advice - will be really gutted if it's another year of being close but not quite there 

Thanks, 

Em


----------



## **louise**

What temps are you incubating at and are you measuring the temp inside the actual egg tub? I have one of those incubators and the temp displayed is usually quite a few degrees off the actual temp inside.

Are you putting a lid on the box or are they left open like that?

Incorrect temps and humidity can have an effect on the eggs.


----------



## EmilyPage

Hey,

I have the incubator at 27°C, but I'm not measuring any more than that - I didn't realise they were so inaccurate, so I didn't even think to double check that. I'll grab some sort of thermometer over the weekend. 

The tub is left open, and there is a reasonable amount of humidity permanently on the glass inside the incubator, but the eggs aren't getting mouldy (other than a little bit of fluff on one of the slugs), so I think they are the right amount of warm/moist?

I open the incubator once/twice every week just to peek in and get some fresh air in there. 

Thanks so much for getting back to me, 

Em


----------



## **louise**

Definitely need to double check those temps. Mine seems to run cooler than the display suggests so I'm thinking that you could be incubating them at a much lower temp. Mine can be up to 4c lower than displayed. 

If they are cooler then they will take much longer. I've not incubated corn eggs so I'm not sure if a lower temp is dangerous or just means you will have to wait a lot longer. Usually the eggs will start to dimple and dent in when they are closer to hatching and yours are showing no signs of that. Again, I don't know if a higher temp is damaging but someone else might be able to advise. 

I've not seen anyone incubate without a lidded tub. Not only does it keep the moisture in the container, it will keep the temps more stable. 

Have you candled the eggs recently? 

Also, have you kept the eggs the same way up, not turned them at all since they were laid?


----------



## EmilyPage

Okay - I'll do that straight away. That does sound like a lot - I know the temps can be fiddled with to alter the sex ratio, but I'm not sure if they can be dropped that much... 

Okay, will lid it. With air holes, I assume?

Do you mean handled? Nope, not touched them at all. And they have remained completely level - the only movement they've been subject to is moving them from the nesting box in the viv to the incubator, and they didn't turn at all. 

Thanks, 

Em


----------



## paulh

I found a paper about incubating northern pine snakes a few years ago. Northern pines and corn snakes have similar northern limits to their ranges, so it seems likely the incubation temperatures are close.

Northern pine snakes have an ideal incubation temperature of a constant 82-84 degrees Fahrenheit (28-29 degrees Celsius). Cooler and warmer temperatures produced hatchlings of lower weights and less vigor than hatchlings at the ideal temperature. Such hatchlings are at a disadvantage in the wild compared to hatchlings from ideal temperatures, but lower incubation temperatures do not necessarily mean death.

There is a limited amount of food (yolk) inside an egg. Lower temperatures mean the food is used slower, but the snake grows slower. At some temperature, the embryo runs out of food and dies before it is ready to hatch. In other words, don't give up hope yet. But as **louise** wrote, check out the actual incubation temperature.

For what it's worth, soil temperatures vary between day and night. I have incubated corn snake eggs at day/night temperatures of 90/75 degrees Fahrenheit (32/24 degrees Celsius). Got fine results. (I started incubating snake eggs back when the best advice was to put them in a warm place until they hatch.)


----------



## theDarkside151

I have my incubator set at 31 (same incubator as yours - lucky reptile). The top shelf always sits at 30 and the bottom at 28. 
I have only ever incubated corn eggs so help I can help.
I have the eggs on damp vermiculite, with a lid on the container, with some very small holes in the lid. I just used a screw to do this, that way the hatchlings can't get through. I have a small tub of water at the bottom to keep the humidity around 70%. U should get enough condensation inside the egg tub to keep the vermiculite moist. I open the container every couple of days to check on the eggs and allow air exchange. I keep the eggs on the top or middle shelf. My last clutch hatched at 48 days. I'm now on day 49 of another clutch and the eggs have started to collapse so should start hatching very soon. 
Hope this helps


----------

